# What size is your Orbea



## wilric44

What is your height and size of your Orbea. This seems to be very helpful in some of the other manufacturers threads.


----------



## jmess

6'2.5" on a 60CM Orca


----------



## Chuck415

5'11.5"... 33.25" inseam... 57 cm 2004 Orca.


----------



## ekemann

6'0" ~ 57cm 2007 Onix TDF


----------



## E39M5

5'9" 54cm 2006 Opal


----------



## gchesa

5'11" - 57 cm 2007 Orca


----------



## rollinrob

5'4 3/4 48 cm 100mm stem 06 Opal


----------



## dave99ag

Me: 6'3" on a 60cm 2005 Orca
Wife: 5'8" on a 53cm 2007 Diva


----------



## Stratmosphere

5' 9" on 54cm Orca with 90mm stem.


----------



## yzexctxt

5' 5" on 48cm 2006 opal


----------



## MisterMike

5' 10", 32" inseam 57" 2006 Onix


----------



## mloywhite

5' 10", 31 inch inseam, 54 cm 2007 Orca.


----------



## rcordray

6' 0'' on a 60 cm 2006 Opal


----------



## wilric44

I was fitted for a 57 Orca and from what I am reading it may fit. I am 5'10 with a 32 or 33cm inseam. The LBS shop told me I had a longer torso which is why I would feel better on a 57cm.


----------



## khekter

*size*

My onix is a 54 cm and i am 5'10" . I was shocked, a 54? The specialized and cannondale 56cm's fit me best, and they told me that I would need a 58 on a trek. I hope the 54cm was right for me. Not too much seat post showing although they did move the seat a little back.


----------



## Stratmosphere

Not much seatpost showing on the 54 and you are 5' 10"? Weird. What is the distance from seat top to crank spindle center?


----------



## Fredke

5' 11.5", 32" cycling inseam, 54cm Onix, 54cm Spirit. Seat tube is good for me, but top tube is a bit short, so I use a 120mm stem.


----------



## khekter

Stratmosphere;

Looks like crank spindle to top of seat is 77cm


----------



## kmac

5'11", 30 inch inseam, 54 cm 2006 Opal


----------



## Cree

*Can't decide !!!*

5'-8", 31" bike inseam

Shop puts me on a 54 CM Orca with a 100 stem.
I like 51 CM but worried about using too many stem spacers (53.5 TT length OK).
Sizing formulas put me right in-between. Which way to go???


----------



## eureka

6'2", 34inch inseam, 57cm - 2007 Orca


----------



## FlynG

5' 8.75" 
30.5" inseam

51cm Opal with a 110 stem.


----------



## plag

5'11 32'inseam 2006 57cm Orca


----------



## orcanova

5' 11.5'' 32/33 inseam 57cm Orca with 100mm stem


----------



## 0119

5"11, 29" inseam, 54cm Columbus steel frame


----------



## Yeomeo

6'1", 34" inseam, 51cm ORA TT. I couldn't believe it when the guy in the LBS suggested it. I ride a 58cm Trek too. Incredibly, the bike is a perfect fit!!! (so is the Trek by the way)


----------



## rhauft

6', 34" inseam 57cm 07 Orca, 54cm 07 Ordu


----------



## godot

*Lobulars.... and a friend*

Old Lobular - 62
New Lobular - 62.5 (custom)
Oiz MTB - 21"

I'm 6'4" with a 36" inseam. All bikes were professionally fit. The Oiz is a bit small but still really fun, and pretty light for an off the shelf full suspension mtn bike.

Really glad Orbea doesn't make Orca's or Opal's in 62, or I'd have one of those.


----------



## Radiera

1.93 cm on a 60 cm Orbea Gavia 2007


----------



## ekemann

Radiera said:


> *1.93 cm *on a 60 cm Orbea Gavia 2007


Boy, you are a short one! Tough to reach the pedals?


----------



## Radiera

Right 
1.93 m


----------



## Eric S

5'9.5", 31" inseam, 54 Onix. I also have a 54 Fuji Team SL. In the past I have had a 56 Trek.


----------



## mtbroadie

5'9" on 54cm Opal with 110mm stem


----------



## fire262

5ft 10in w/ 30inch inseam 54cm 2007 opal


----------



## teffisk

eureka said:


> 6'2", 34inch inseam, 57cm - 2007 Orca


wow, that seems small. Does it fit well? Do you just have it in a really aggresive position or what?


----------



## bolter9

6'3"/34" inseam on a 60cm Onix (professionally fit) and a 60cm Vuelta.


----------



## jlgoodin78

I'm 5' 3.75" with a 30" inseam (long legs....short torso). I ride a 51cm 2006 Orca w/a 90mm stem and 40cm bars. Will probably go to an 80mm stem later this season, though.....have to play around w/the fit and find the right stem for me. I put the shims by Specialized in my shifters, which has helped with the reach. For my fellow shorties out there, I highly recommend the shims. It's a great $10 addition, and they're a simple install.


----------



## litespeedchick

jlgoodin: I'm long legs, short torso too. Maybe you should try a Diva ;-) 

Could you explain the shims thing? I'm reaching a bit far on my 51cm Ghisalo...still...after a 90 cm stem and tipping the bars up a bit. That's why I'm considering the Diva, but no sizes between 49 and 53...think I"m in between.


----------



## jlgoodin78

litespeedchick said:


> jlgoodin: I'm long legs, short torso too. Maybe you should try a Diva ;-)
> 
> Could you explain the shims thing? I'm reaching a bit far on my 51cm Ghisalo...still...after a 90 cm stem and tipping the bars up a bit. That's why I'm considering the Diva, but no sizes between 49 and 53...think I"m in between.


Believe me....I thought about a Diva. The problem is the male pride. I just couldn't go out for a ride with my friends with a bike labeled Diva. But I suppose getting a little custom paint could be an option....

The shims are just little rubber "plugs" which slide into your shifters. They basically just limit the amount of reach between the bar and the brake & shifter levers. This just makes it easier for someone with short hands so you don't have to stretch as far to reach the levers. Granted, it doesn't really make up for a stem that's too long, but it does help to make for a quicker, more efficient shift for someone who is a little smaller.

The way I'm set up right now I think I've got a really solid fit for the most part. Switching out to an 80mm stem should dial it right in.

Now if only I could find a saddle that would make my bum a little happier!


----------



## bernardjol

5'8.1/5 32.5 inch inseam and I've ordered a 54... Hope it fits.


----------



## edmundtan

5'8 1/2". 51cm Orca with zero-setback seatpost


----------



## tete de la tour

6"1' 57cm orca seems perfect.


----------



## amos

5'11" - 57cm Opal w/100 stem and a 54cm Ordu.


----------



## bernardjol

amos said:


> 5'11" - 57cm Opal w/100 stem and a 54cm Ordu.


Just received my 54' onix tdf in replacement of my 15 year old Trek 5200 which I loved.
Feels a bit funny getting used to the new compact Ultegra gears but sizewise it feels ok. relief!
(5'81/2, 32.5 inseam)


----------



## rockodm

*delete*

Delete


----------



## rockodm

5' 8" 54cm 2005 Marmolada


----------



## SlaminSam

5'11", 31.25" inseam, 54 Onix.


----------



## trimike

57 1/2 51cm Orca


----------



## tx_newbie

5'6" with 32.25" inseam--48 cm Mitis...yeah, that short head tube is killing me. Contemplating a Dama, Onix or Aqua.


----------



## trigeekjb

*5'7" 51cm Orca..30.5 inseam*

5'7" 51cm Orca..30.5 inseam


----------



## JimmyORCA

5'10 54 Orca


----------



## campyrecord

5'9" 32" inseam. 51cm Opal with 90mm stem


----------



## appleduc

6ft 2" and 36,6 inseam: 57 with 130 stem


----------



## Amsmoore

6' 2.5" 36" cycling inseam

57cm Onix, 100cm Stem


----------



## cwilliams

6' with a 32" (or so) inseam riding a 54cm Onix with a 120 stem


----------



## Big Jim Mac

I'm 6' and went for the 57 cm Onix. Had to shorten the stem right away, think I am running 70mm. But I tested an Orca recently that had the 100 mm stem and really liked the feel.


----------



## Sojourner2005

5'5 on a 49 Diva


----------



## Sojourner2005

5'5" riding a 49 Diva


----------



## yetidude

Great thread but only a couple of 5'8' ers and one of them undecided. Me too.
I'm 5'8 with 31.5 inseam wanting a red/black Orca so bad!!!
Would you recomend a 51 or 54 cm???
Thanks!


----------



## rcharrette

*51cm*

I have similar measurment's to you and have had my 51cm Orca for over a year. Fit's perfect for me.
Good luck!


----------



## MaestroXC

6' 2.5", cycling inseam of 78 cm. 57 cm Mitis, with a 130 stem and 175 cranks. I sometimes wish the bike had a longer TT, but I wouldn't move all the way up to a 60.


----------



## miteemike3

yetidude said:


> Great thread but only a couple of 5'8' ers and one of them undecided. Me too.
> I'm 5'8 with 31.5 inseam wanting a red/black Orca so bad!!!
> Would you recomend a 51 or 54 cm???
> Thanks!


5'7" here and a 30.5 inseam and I'm thinking about having my LBS order me a 51 with a 100mm stem (535mm tt + 100mm stem). It's a toss up for you but I'd be inclined to think you would be fine on a 51 with a 110mm stem and maybe run a post with a slight offset. Unless you're very comfortable on the 54, I'd go for a 51.


----------



## spastook

I'm 5-10 with a 32 inch inseam. I've been riding for 30 years and usually a perfect fit for me would be a 56-57 but I bought my Orbea Opal in a size 54 and it fits me perfectly. My Orbea dealer explained to me that the Opal geometry was designed to be used with a longer stem (I have a 120) than you'd typically use to get more weight out front aiding an aggressive riding position.


----------



## Tort

5'-10.5" 32" inseam, 54 2008 Orca that I just ordered today at my LBS. Can't wait to get her built and on the road.


----------



## spastook

Tort said:


> 5'-10.5" 32" inseam, 54 2008 Orca that I just ordered today at my LBS. Can't wait to get her built and on the road.




You'll be glad you got a 54. It seems that riders 5-10 to 5-11 are split 50/50 on 54 or 57 frame sizes. But Orbea (at least the Opal) fit totally different than anything I'm used to. My Opal is my 9th road frame in my nearly 30 years of cycling all my previous frames were either 56,57 or 58. I would have bought a 57 myself if my LBS hadn't talked me out of it. With a 57 I would have been forced to use a 80-90 mm stem which would have thrown the balance of the bike off. Weird though because even measuring it with a tape you'd swear it was going to be too small until you actually ride it.


----------



## WhyRun

*my adventure*

I thought I would share my sizing experience with a 2009 Orbea Orca. I am what you call, the inbetween size. I am 5'11" with a 32.5 inch inseam. after getting sized, and sized again, the 54cm was just too small. I would have been sitting sky high, and the bar drop would have been huge.

What I found. 1, at my size, a Felt 56cm is the perfect fit. But I love my Orca, and the 57 was going to work. So, I have a 100mm stem, with almost no spacer. I just switched from an offset post to a thomson with 0 offset. Bottom line, the bike is near perfect now. No, I don't have a euro-pro 120mm+ stem, I guess I had to give up that uber cool look.

Bottom line. If you're 5'11'' like me, you're not going to get the "perfect" fit. But based on my experience and my measurements, the 57cm is in fact the correct bike, and is near perfect. I would advise anyone spending this kind of money to get sized before buying, and if you still have doubts, do the sizing again. If you're in between, don't guess, or estimate, just do it again until you're sure.

oh, and the blue orca, gorgeous  i'll update my picture in the thread soon once i get my final upgrades for the year...


----------



## CampbellU

About to buy the gold Orca 5"10 30 inseam and they reccomend the 54. I am skeptical of the size does that sound right?


----------



## kmac

CampbellU said:


> About to buy the gold Orca 5"10 30 inseam and they reccomend the 54. I am skeptical of the size does that sound right?


I'm 5'11" with a 30 inseam and ride a 54 Opal. But, I'd echo the frequent posts in these forums of ride it first if you can.


----------



## ekemann

check out the chart here: http://bicycling.about.com/od/howtoride/a/bike_sizing.htm

From the chart I'd say your at the high end of 54cm riders. The chart fits you somewhere between 54-58. I'm 6'0 with a 31" inseam and fit nicely on a 57cm Onix. I'd definitely give both the 54 & 57 a ride ... top tube length will make a difference in proper fit.


----------



## spastook

CampbellU said:


> About to buy the gold Orca 5"10 30 inseam and they reccomend the 54. I am skeptical of the size does that sound right?



I'm 5-10 with a 32 inch inseam. I ride a 54cm Opal. Been riding for 30 years and all my road frames have been 56-57 cm. The Orbea Opal is the exeception. Trust your LBS the 54cm WILL fit you.


----------



## WhyRun

top tube length will be the determining factor, if they say 54, do it. (5'11" - 32.5 = 57 orca for me)


----------



## FlynG

Sounds right, I'm 5'9" 31" inseam and I'm on a 51 Opal which has a TT of 53 or 53.5 if memory is correct.

Flyn G


----------



## spastook

WhyRun said:


> top tube length will be the determining factor, if they say 54, do it. (5'11" - 32.5 = 57 orca for me)



The top tube length, while important, can be misleading when selecting an Orbea (an Opal at least) my LBS explained that the Opal was designed to be run with a long stem to get more weight over the front wheel. If you're currently riding a 57 and running a 100-110 stem you would have been better off with a 54 and a 130 stem.


----------



## tcurtbike

Hi guys, I'm currently looking at a secondhand '08 Orbea Orca in size 54cm. I can't go and ride it, as it's not located in my city, and I don't have an Orbea dealer in my town either.

My 'specs':
Height: 167.40cm/ 5' 5.9"
Inseam Length: 79.40 cm/ 31.25"
Arm Length: 57.70cm/ 22.71"
Shoulder Width: 37.50cm/ 14.76"
Weight: 56.00kg/ 123lbs

Bike 'specs':
Frame: 54cm
Cranks: 175mm
Seatpost: 300mm (Ritchey Full Carbon WCS 1 bolt)
Stem: 80mm (the guy reckons he can swap it out for any length though)

If the stem and cranks are to long/short for me, then I can easily swap them out, the frame is what really matters, do you think it would be OK? I see a couple of people in this thread are around 5'7/5'8 and are riding 51cm and even 48cm frames, so it's a bit confusing. Cheers.


----------



## spastook

I've been riding, racing for 30 years all my bikes have been 56-57cm and I'm 5-10. However I have a 2006 Orbea Opal and it's a 54cm. The Opal frameset (according to my LBS) was designed to be run with a longer stem to get more weight out over the front wheel. All my other bikes I ran a 100-105mm stem. I run a 120mm with my Opal. My best guess is yes the 54 you're looking at will fit you.

tcurtbike I just re-read your post. I thought you were 5-9 but upon looking again I see you're 5-6? In that case a 51 would be your best bet. The 54 will fit but you'd be looking to run a shorter stem. Probably why the seller only has an 80mm stem on it now.


----------



## george kraushaar

5'8.5" 31" inseam 54 cm Lobular


----------



## Slow Ride

54 cm '09 Onix

5' 11.5" tall

34" inseam

seat rails are centered on the stock setback seat post bracket

100 mm 6 degree stem flipped upright (original stem was 6 degree 120 mm)

all spacers are below the stem

seat post height is 73.5 cm above center of bottom bracket along center line of seat tube to top of seat


----------



## orion26.2

*size*

6' with a 34 3/4" inseam. Does a 57 cm Mitis sound right?


----------



## Timbuctoo

193 cm/s or 6"3. My bike is a 60cm Orbea Onix and it fits perfectly with a shortened stem. Just a bit to much reach with the standard longer stem.


----------



## simmons2

*6'4" 35-36" inseam and ride a 60cm 2009 Onix*



khekter said:


> My onix is a 54 cm and i am 5'10" . I was shocked, a 54? The specialized and cannondale 56cm's fit me best, and they told me that I would need a 58 on a trek. I hope the 54cm was right for me. Not too much seat post showing although they did move the seat a little back.


That happens,,, it's why you test ride.
I'm 6'4" 35-36" inseam and ride a 60cm 2009 Onix
You can swap out the stem for longer/shorter
for other bikes I looked at...
Specialized I fit a 61 cm
Trek Madone 4.7 62 cm


----------



## Yeti guy

5'11" with 31" inseam fitted to my very first road bike. 2009 Onix 54cm with I think a 80mm raised degree stem, the stock Zeus 90mm straight stem had me bent over too much. LBS said I should ride this some and see how this feels as far as the stem goes.
I'm use to riding a freeride mtn bike with riser bars and hadn't ever even sat on a road machine.


----------



## RussellS

5'11" tall. 33.5" inseam. 57cm Orbea Opal. 57cm virtual top tube, which is what I have on most of my other bikes. 12cm stem in the 80 degree position. Setback seatpost, saddle slid all the way back on the rails.


----------



## CHT

5'9", 32" cycling inseam...54cm Orbea Orca w/100mm stem. Rode with a 110 for awhile, but now riding a 100mm. 80 degree stem. No setback seatpost, rails in the middle.


----------



## Slow Ride

I've been comparing geometries to various other brands and the Orbea models do have relatively long effective top tubes. 

I'm on a 54 '09 Onix with 34" inseam and feel just fine with a 110 stem. I have only 1" drop from seat to handlebars, which requires all spacers below stem and flipped stem. I'm thinking I could fit a 57, but probably would need a 90 stem.

Maybe as I progress in this sport I'll learn that I can become more stretched if the handlebar drop isn't great, like 1" or less. I have a 120 stem that I'll also try this season. 

I'd have to say frame reach is fine on my 54, but frame stack could be bigger.


----------



## UGASkiDawg

5'10.5" 
33.5" inseam


54 Orca with 120 stem...thinking of trying a 110.

75.5cm saddle height from center of BB


----------



## xrayjay

This has been a really helpful thread. I'm a mountain biker looking to buy a road bike. My LBS has been trying to sell me a 48, which seemed really small for my size. I'm 5ft 6 but my inseam is like a 28. 

After seeing everyones measurements, it's pretty clear the 48 would be the right choice and not just a shop trying to dump some inventory they can't move.


----------



## spastook

After seeing everyones measurements, it's pretty clear the 48 would be the right choice and not just a shop trying to dump some inventory they can't move.[/QUOTE]


After riding 56-57 cm road frames for 30 years I wound up with a 54cm Orbea Opal a few years ago. It was explained to me by my LBS that although a 56 wound fit me with a 100mm stem I'd be better off with a 54 and run a 120mm stem because the Opals geometry is designed for an aggresive weight foward position. So if you'd typically run about a 50cm cm road frame then a 48cm Orbea should be correct for you.


----------



## Fluidprawn

5'10" 
54cm Onix - 100mm stem


----------



## Jen_I_Am

I'm 5'8" and was fitted for a 54 cm Onix. Now if it will just get here before the snow does......


----------



## MountVision

6' 2" and just picked up a 2011 Orbea Onix T105 57cm. I'm long in the torso.

Other than the handlebar width (44cm), it seems to fit perfectly, I think I need 42cm handlebars. It "fits and feels" better than a Madone 3.1 58cm or Felt Z6 58cm. Those two felt too big/long.

Adjustment Update I: After riding about six time and 125 miles, I was certain that the handlebars were too wide. I read a lot about handlebar width and it does seem to come down to 50% body size and 50% "feel". I suppose I'm on the slim side - I normally wear a 41" long jacket. I went for a 40cm (C-C) handlebar since 44cm to 42cm is less than an inch difference. I did the swap, including re-tape, myself. 

Adjustment Update II: I still wasn't totally comfortable with either a 110mm or 120mm stem, so I started thinking the stem was too long. I swapped in a 90mm and the fit is much better.


----------



## Yeti guy

Congratulations on your new Onix, you will love it. Mine is a 2009 model and I love this bike, it's very comfortable and is a snappy ride. I would like to get a new Orca, but just can't justify doing that yet with this bike riding so good.


----------



## scottzj

I am 6'3 with a 34 inseam and bought the 57cm Opal. Although I would fit a 60cm too, the 57cm fits me with even more aggressive stance, perfect for racing.


----------



## out_ofbounds

*2007 Orbea Lobular*

I'm 5'6", 29" inseam and ride a 48cm Lobular. Stem is 90mm.


----------



## asleep at the keel

I am 5' 10", 170 lbs with a 32" inseam. I started riding three years ago after I started developing knee problems and couldn't run any longer. I currently own a Trek 5000 which is a nice bike however I've always hated the electric blue color. Also, after about three weeks of riding I grew to hate the triple chain ring even more. The LBS sized me to a 56cm frame (which they happened to have in stock).
I'm now thinking of switching to an Orbea Onix. Another LBS is trying to put me on a 54 which freaks me out a little thinking it might be too small. I rode one for a few miles and it felt pretty good, I just have to get over the mental part of going to a smaller frame. The 54 felt like it climbed and cornered better but the front wheel hub was slightly behind the handlebar when looking down. Is that an issue?
I called several other bike shops and they thought the 54 would be a good fit but I wanted to solicit some other opinions. What do ya'll think?
Thanks


----------



## Yeti guy

I am 5' 11" with a 31" inseam and I'm riding a 54cm Onix and bike fits perfect. I have gone to a little longer stem since getting use to the roadbike posture. I think the 54cm would be just right for you.


----------



## spastook

asleep at the keel said:


> I am 5' 10", 170 lbs with a 32" inseam. I started riding three years ago after I started developing knee problems and couldn't run any longer. I currently own a Trek 5000 which is a nice bike however I've always hated the electric blue color. Also, after about three weeks of riding I grew to hate the triple chain ring even more. The LBS sized me to a 56cm frame (which they happened to have in stock).
> I'm now thinking of switching to an Orbea Onix. Another LBS is trying to put me on a 54 which freaks me out a little thinking it might be too small. I rode one for a few miles and it felt pretty good, I just have to get over the mental part of going to a smaller frame. The 54 felt like it climbed and cornered better but the front wheel hub was slightly behind the handlebar when looking down. Is that an issue?
> I called several other bike shops and they thought the 54 would be a good fit but I wanted to solicit some other opinions. What do ya'll think?
> Thanks




I'm also 5-10 with a 32" inseam. I've been rding about 32 years and have always ridden a 56 cm frame. I have several bikes but my 2007 Orbea Opal is a 54 cm. The 56 would work but my LBS explained that the Orbea was designed to be run with a longer stem ( I'm running a 120mm) The 56 if I had gone that route would have required me to run a 100 mm stem which would certainly have worked also. So basically they'd both fit you.


----------



## asleep at the keel

Thanks for the replies,
Everything I'm hearing suggests that the 54 cm is going to be a good fit. After having ridden it, the 56 cm Trek really feels a little too big. I'm certain I'll have to experiment with the stem but the Onix should prove to be a lot of fun.
As long as we're here, I've been using Speed Play lights because of my knee. There's a lot of play (almost too much). I'm looking at the Look with, I believe, 9mm of play. Any feed back from folks with crunchy knees regarding pedals?.


----------



## asleep at the keel

I took delivery of my red and white Onix yesterday and took it out this morning. When I started the ride (30 miles) I was still a little apprehensive about the smaller frame but boy was I blown away. The 56 Trek 5000 feels like a beach cruiser compared to the 54 Onix. I now have a bike I love to ride rather than something that just get's the job done. BTW, I ditched the white bar tape that came with the bike and went with red. That's all I need to say. The Onix rocks.


----------



## Yeti guy

Enjoy, bet your riding experiences get even better on the Onix.


----------



## tanong

I order Orca size 55. My height is 180 cm. Is it right size?


----------



## craigh-krph

5"8 30" inseam on a 54 cm Onix


----------



## flex1493

5'7" 51cm Orca..30.5 inseam


----------



## brokermac

Newbie. I have a 54 Specialized Alez. Wait. I just bought a 2010 Orbea Onix frame and fork. 54cm. My main concern is I've been seeing conflicting sizing info. I'm 5'9 with 31 inseam. It's too late to return this but is this the right size for me?

Also wanting to transfer all or as much of my stuff as I can. Ultegra gruppo with Mavic Ksysium elite wheels. What can't I transfer? What other "stuff" should I be concerned about? Will I be needing a new BB? Is Orbea english thread?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cgillan

I'm in the market for an Orca Dama, because the geometry looks favorable due to its shortened top tube. I'm 5'5" 125# inseam 31.5" (81 cm, measured at LBS this morning). I'm currently riding a Lemond 53 cm WSD with a shorter than stock stem. That bike feels a bit big to me and I think the short stem affects the bike's handling. 

I had thought that I needed the 51cm size but with a 31.5" inseam, should I be looking at the 53 cm? Is the Orca Dama also designed to be ridden with a longer stem? I've read that inseam is more important than height when selecting a frame size. Is that true?

I rode lots of bikes when I bought the Lemond, got professionally fitted, and I still feel like I probably ended up with a bike that doesn't quite fit. Then again the Orbea geometry looks like it should fit. Any opinions or insights that might help me? 

Right now the LBS doesn't have either one in stock for me to ride.


----------



## DOZ

Onix 54 - I am 170cm with a 80cm inseam - I think I need a 51 but my back doesnt hurt since I fitted a 80mm stem - other than that its stock


----------



## asindc

6'1" on a 2005 Onix, 60cm.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr

Just ordered a 57 Orca Bronze w Ultegra from my local dealer here in the Ft Hood area. I spun around the lot a hand-ful of times on a 57 with SRAM Apex after he suggested a 55 might be too small. It felt really nice. He measured and looked at me ride my old Allez and said I cant believe they put you on a 52. That was in Hawaii. Lots of bike shops I think just wants to sell what's on the floor.


Oh--I always measured out in the Army over a 20+ year career at 5 feet 10 and a half. I don't appear to have shrunk any (yet--lol) in the past 26 years.


----------



## Breitling

57cm, 2011 Onix T105 - 6'0" 32 inch inseam


----------



## DuviVr6

5'8" 54" Lobular and Onix both with 100mm Stem


----------



## dfvcador

I am 5'8" with an 81.5 cm inseam and I ride 53 cm Orbea Orca silver frame 2012, which has effective top tube of 54.5 cm.


----------



## myorbea

5'7'' 48cm orca gold


----------



## Sundog

6' 1" - I wear 34" inseam pants. 57cm 2013 Onix TPX.


----------

